# Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online während der Osterfeiertage



## jetztaber (10. April 2009)

*Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online während der Osterfeiertage*

Unter dem Motto 'Osterzeit - Geschenkezeit' findet man auf Chip Online während der Feiertage, also von Karfreitag bis Ostermontag täglich die kostenlose Vollversion eines Programms. Verpackt ist das ganze in ein Ostereier-Suchspiel, bei dem man durch Klick auf ein bestimmtes Osterei den Downloadlink freischalten muss.

So gibt es eine kostenlose Vollversion der TuneUp Utilities 2008, des PDF Experten 5 Professional, des Cryptzone 3-in-1 Bundles und eine 30 Tage Flatrate beim eBook-Portal eload24.

Näheres dazu, sowie die entsprechenden Links findet ihr in unserer Tools-Ecke.


----------



## push@max (10. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online während der Osterfeiertage*

Letztes Jahr hab ich mir TuneUp 2007 in der Vollversion gesichert


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online während der Osterfeiertage*

Naja ich habs auch gleich mal geladen. Für kostenlos ist das Prog ganz gut (hat mir das eine oder andere mal auch geholfen, habe dann einfach die trial installiert, aber so kann ich es nun immer drauf lassen


----------



## push@max (10. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online während der Osterfeiertage*

Was für ein Zufall...heute gibt es die 2008er Version


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online während der Osterfeiertage*

Na super ich habe mir vorkurzen die neue Version gekauft. Coole Sache von Chip


----------



## poiu (11. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online während der Osterfeiertage*

solche tools sind aber auch nur Voodoo !

kenne TuneUp seit der Version 2003 und man muss vorsichtig sein , vorallem mit dem Regcleaner!

sonst aber ganz nett , als Kostenlose Vollversion.


Der heutige Download ist aber interessanter!


----------



## ZakMc (11. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online während der Osterfeiertage*

irgendwie braucht ja auch dieses TuneUp seine daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Madz (11. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online während der Osterfeiertage*

Hat mal jemand den Link zum tuneup 2008?


----------



## vin vom Dorf (11. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online während der Osterfeiertage*



poiu schrieb:


> Der heutige Download ist aber interessanter!



Was gibts denn heute?


----------



## poiu (11. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online während der Osterfeiertage*

so ein PDF ersteller und PDF to doc tool , brauch ich aber nicht hab schon eins ,außerdem muss man sich da regestrieren kein bock


----------



## SteVe (11. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online während der Osterfeiertage*



Madz schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand den Link zum tuneup 2008?


Vollversion: TuneUp Utilities 2008 - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## push@max (11. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online während der Osterfeiertage*



SteVe schrieb:


> Vollversion: TuneUp Utilities 2008 - Download - CHIP Online


Cool..ich dachte das wären nur Tages-Aktionen...


----------



## jetztaber (12. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online während der Osterfeiertage*

So und weiter gehts mit dem Cryptzone 3-in-1-Bundle. Näheres und Downloadlink sowie die der vergangenen Tage findet ihr hier.

Alle bisherigen Links sind noch aktiv.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online während der Osterfeiertage*

naja, tag 1 war ok. der rest ist wie immer chipverdächtig prächtig


----------



## sniggerz (19. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online während der Osterfeiertage*

naja ich war da im urlaub


----------

